# Best Sprayhead for Tardis?



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone got any recommendations?

I bought one of the chemical resistant atomiza ones but it seems to be failing too


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.martincoxchamois.com/new-products.html

9th item down:thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice one, how do I go about ordering one?!

edit: found on eBay


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

V3nom said:


> Nice one, how do I go about ordering one?!


no idea :driver:


----------



## trd-gt (May 24, 2009)

im using a bottle of "bike clean" i had lying around its chemical resistant and has a good spray


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

You get the normal canyon ones from autosmart rep. 

Last a while. Only 60p ish each.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Put it in boiling water to revive the trigger by the way. I've had my grey head one in a bottle for 2 years now. Still working though, obviously lucky.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Managed to get one of the chemical resistant ones off eBay.

The chemical resistant atomiza one just got eaten by Tardis...quite disappointing


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Any links V3nom?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canyon-CH...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a860f7186

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canyon-CH...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3385565133


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nearly £4 a trigger. I hope it lasts. 

Ouch


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> Nearly £4 a trigger. I hope it lasts.
> 
> Ouch


haha same here mate


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Just as well I didn't recommend the Kwazar ones then, isn't it?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Are they the double pump ones. If so, not for me, if not, look very promising ..


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes, spray on pull and release – so much quicker if you need to wet an area, and a highly adjustable nozzle to create a really fine mist if that's all you need.
You ought to get a couple and try them – thinking about them abstractly whilst sitting on your chair won't do you any favours.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I've been using the plastic chemical resistant ones from polished bliss, atomiza ones.


Haven't managed to ruin a single one yet. And I'm using tardis, ironx, neat wheel acid etc on a daily basis.



The only ones that HAVE failed are the chemical resistant ones with the little brass insert


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

PJS said:


> Yes, spray on pull and release - so much quicker if you need to wet an area, and a highly adjustable nozzle to create a really fine mist if that's all you need.
> You ought to get a couple and try them - thinking about them abstractly whilst sitting on your chair won't do you any favours.


I use them for a few things, wet sanding especially. With some products, they are to wasteful ..


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Just adjust the nozzle – don't be lazy – that's what it's there for.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> I've been using the plastic chemical resistant ones from polished bliss, atomiza ones.


That's the one I bought and it's gubbed! Dunno, maybe a faulty batch or something...


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

All the canyon ones listed are the standard version. You need the chs-3an SUPER for use with solvents. These are extremely tough to source.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I bought a chemical resistant spray head from Alex at Elite Car Care, lasted 18 months so far with no issues


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Do you guys take the sprayers out of the chemicals after use? 

I mean, I fill a bottle full of Tardis and leave it in the garage (sprayer attached) until I need to use it again.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

I heard of people running water thru their sprayer and pumping it thru to flush them out for the next use. Also Tolco makes a acid resistant sprayer gold color one suppose to be good with products like Meguiars wheel brightener.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

V3nom said:


> Do you guys take the sprayers out of the chemicals after use?
> 
> I mean, I fill a bottle full of Tardis and leave it in the garage (sprayer attached) until I need to use it again.


That's what I do.

Think it would be good to remove spray head. Run water through it then putting it back in tardis bottle. That way the head isn't still got solvent through it.

Too much hassle for me though :lol:


----------

